# MSI Live Update unter Windows 7 ?



## XaloN (24. März 2010)

Hey,

ich wollte mal von euch Erfahren ob es eine Windows 7 64bit Live Update version gibt? Möchte mein Board K9N Neo v2 updaten neuste CPU treiber und so weiter

Mfg


----------



## hoschi8219 (26. März 2010)

guck doch mal vorher bei MSI nach bevor du fragst.

Live update 4

einfach mal laufenlaßen. dan weiter gucken

weis ja nicht ob bei dir. aber bei mir gings

unter Vista


----------

